

How to Get Some User Feedbacks - Just Ask - fichtl80
http://dev.karriere.at/post/45684740145/how-to-get-some-user-feedbacks-just-ask

======
bluetidepro
Anyone have a copy? I get the error "Unknown Host - Description: Unable to
locate the server named "dev.karriere.at" --- the server does not have a DNS
entry. Perhaps there is a misspelling in the server name, or the server no
longer exists. Double-check the name and try again."

------
fichtl80
Strage ... its hosted by tumblr and it works from me ...

traceroute dev.karriere.at traceroute to domains.tumblr.com (66.6.36.34)

